# The Krampus is coming



## GlodenAlien (Sep 27, 2019)

Studio Wondercabinet artists Heather Hudson and Daniel Gelon (both vinatage era Magic the Gathering artists) are making an old fashioned Christmas weird with a set of five different holiday cards, gift wrap and ornaments celebrating the Krampus! In Northern European tradition, the Krampus is the dark side of the holidays, a horned beast-man who punishes naughty children or carries them away in his basket forever. The cards will feature original watercolor art by artist Heather Hudson, inspired by traditional turn-of-the-century Krampus Christmas card art. The “Christmas with Krampus” Kickstarter campaign launches Thursday, Sept. 26 and runs through Oct. 26th. Join Studio Wondercabinet in keeping Christmas weird - become a backer of the Christmas with Krampus campaign!









						Christmas with Krampus
					

Traditionally illustrated Christmas cards, gift wrap and ornaments featuring Krampus the Christmas demon.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## GlodenAlien (Oct 25, 2019)

Last 24 hours! Last chance to score this gift warp and some awesome Chthulhu xmas stuff to boot.


----------

